# Morrisons sambonet stickers



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

hi guys

don't know if this is in the right section but oh well. 
anybody collect the Morrison sambonet knife stickers and have any stickers they don't want. i was collecting them but i didn't realize it ended and they have stopped giving them out. can still claim the knifes though. 

im short on stickers from getting another knife. 
help me obi wan your my only hope 
:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Visit Morrissons you will

Buy knives you must 

:lol:


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

I'm missing 1 Sticker to be able to get 2 things....


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

There are some listings for the stickers on the bay of e


----------

